# Evoc Rucksack



## waschi82 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit nem Evoc Rucksack?
http://www.evocsports.com/
sehen doch echt gut aus und haben nen protektor...


----------



## hamma hai (7. Februar 2009)

interessantes konzept. ist aber erst ab märz erhältlich. http://www.bikesportnews.de/suche/d...on-uebernimmt-vertrieb-von-evoc-sports-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (7. Februar 2009)

ah ok. werd mir aber son ding bestellen. passt der fullface wohl ganz gut dran...und soll laut mtbrider produkt special 100,- euro kosten. dafür das der protektor dabei ist fairer preis find ich..also ich berichte dann mal...


----------



## defender110 (8. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand den Preis für die Rucksäcke? 
Ich wollte mir nen Grossglockner kaufen, der Evoc scheint aber auch nicht schlecht - und die 10L Volumen vom Grossglockner sind schon arg knapp.


----------



## Jaaanis (13. Mai 2009)

Hat sich jetzt eigentlich jemand den Evocsports Trail gekauft und kann über seine Erfahrungen berichten? Spiele gerade auch mit dem Gedanken mir so'n Ding zu holen.


----------



## defender110 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir einen gekauft. Die grosse Version "tour".

Ich bin absolut zufrieden, das 3l Camelbak geht super rein, Regenhaube ist dabei, Platz ist mehr als genug vorhanden.



Gruß
tom


----------



## waschi82 (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab gestern den Trail bestellt. werd dann auch berichten wenn er da ist...


----------



## waschi82 (21. Mai 2009)

Soo die ersten Touren sind gefahren und ich muss sagen: GEILES TEIL !!!
Lässt sich super anpassen und nach 300m merkst den nicht mehr. Geht echt hammer viel rein...viele kleine Taschen an sinnvollen stellen (z.b. Oben, innen mit weichem filz fürs handy!) und ausreichend große hauptfächer..also eine 1,5 Liter Flasche Wasser, 2 RF Rally FR Protektoren, ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Minipumpe, ein Alien, 3 Riegel, und noch der ein oder andere kleinkram (i-pod, schlüssel, handy, geldbörse) und er hat nur gelacht! war noch ne menge platz!
den Rückenprotektor habe ich noch nicht ausprobieren dürfen. oder müssen !?! aber macht einen guten eindruck! 
Die Verarbeitung allgemein macht einen hochwertigen eindruck und besonders die reißverschlüsse sind sehr solide! 
ALLES in allem ein super Rucksack! Würd ihn auf jeden Fall noch einmal kaufen!
Ach ja ist ja nicht umsonst TESTSIEGER in der aktuellen Bike, obwohl ich darauf eher nicht vertraue, hatte den EVOC schon bevor die Bike da war......


----------



## defender110 (22. Mai 2009)

Evtl. noch zur Ergänzung für interessierte Biker:

Ich hatte mich gegen den EVOC Trail und für den EVOC Tour entschieden, als ich beide in der Hand hatte.

Vorteile aus meiner Sicht:

1.) Der Trail ist nur von oben zu beladen, der Tour kann mit dem Reissverschluß ganz auf gemacht werden und beladen werden.
2.) Der Tour ist vom Ladevolumen größer bei subjektiv gleichem Gewicht.
3.) Der Regenschutz ist dabei, den habe ich beim Trail nicht gefunden.

Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für meine RaceFace Shinguards und den Giro Remedy sind vorhanden - das geht bei beiden.

Der Aufpreis zum Trail war 20.-, das fand ich gut angelegt.

Wie bereits gesagt, beide Rücksäcke sind super!


----------



## Santa2412claus (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr interessanter Rucksack!

Ich frage mich nur, ob die 30l nicht evtl. viel zu groß sind.

Könnte mal jemand bitte Bilder einstellen, wo zu sehen ist, wie die Relation
zum Körper ist?

Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## defender110 (22. Mai 2009)

Hab kein Bild zur Hand, 

der Rucksack ist nicht so groß wie es klingt. 
Der Tour ist etwas größer als der Havoc meines Kumpels. Es geht aber viel mehr rein. 
Schau dir das Teil halt mal im Laden an. Alles andere ist eh nur Theorie. Anprobieren - und dann evtl. kaufen.

Gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanles (29. Mai 2009)

Hab mir vor einigen Tagen auch den Trail gekauft... Erst dachte ich schon, ist der groß, aber jetzt nach zwei Touren kann ich einfach nur sagen spitze. Ist klasse zu tragen und hat viel Platz.


----------



## Romarius (30. Mai 2009)

ich habe die Ski/Snowboard-Version der Rucksäcke schon ne Weile im täglichen Einsatz. 3-4kg-Laptop, ein paar Bücher, nen halben Leitzordner Papier und diverse Sportsachen (incl Getränk) machen dem Ding nix aus. hält einwandfrei seit nun ca. 3 Monaten.


----------



## maybrik (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Mir gefällt der EvocTrail, was mich nur etwas Wunder hat der nun 20l oder 30l auf der Seite kommt das nicht so richtig raus
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ide-Trail-Protektor-Rucksack-2009::16310.html
, von der Grösse reicht für mich glaub ich 20l da ich max. Tagestouren fahre. Weiteres hat der Trail eine Regenhaut oder nur der Tour (der meiner Meinung nach auch die 30l hat)

Danke für eure Hilf



Grüsse


----------



## waschi82 (31. Mai 2009)

jap der Tour hat 30L und ne 2. haut...der trail 20 liter und für tagestouren ausreichend!


----------



## maybrik (31. Mai 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> jap der Tour hat 30L und ne 2. haut...der trail 20 liter und für tagestouren ausreichend!


 

Hi


Danke für die schnelle Antwort hat der Trail jetzt ne Regenhaut oder nit
hab ich nicht ganz kapiert.


Danke und Grüsse


----------



## MrFaker (1. Juni 2009)

der trail hat eine regenhaut ja

lasst euch nicht täuschen, die 20l, die der trail bietet, ist gar nicht soooo groß wie man denkt 

für mich ist der trail fast wieder zu klein 

Dainese gladiator passt ohne rückenschutz rein, dainese schienbeinschützer auch noch hinten dran, 3l wasserblase noch, dann ist bei mir das ding schon fast voll, den helm noch reinquetschen 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (1. Juni 2009)

Das gute an dem trial ist das man den helm nicht reinquetschen muss. Der passt nämlich vorne drauf! ich hab meine melone aufm schädel und den FF am rucksack!


----------



## MrFaker (1. Juni 2009)

jep, das ist mir schon klar, habe mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt 

lg chris


----------



## Jillmec (16. Juli 2009)

hi

hab mal ne frage an die die einen evoc tour haben (30l).

passt da auch mal nen ordner rein und bissel schreibkramm oder nen 15" leppi? also ist er breit genug?

cu


----------



## Vanles (16. Juli 2009)

HI,

ich sag jetzt einfach mal "Ja", weil wirklich viel Platz ist


----------



## Jillmec (17. Juli 2009)

vielen dank schonmal Vanles! 

hat es den jemand noch genauer? nen ordner wird ja wohl jeder zuhause haben!

cu


----------



## LukiSkywalker (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mir gestern einen gekauft. Ich gehe ihn gleich mal testen.


----------



## Jillmec (24. Juli 2009)

und kannste mal gucken ob ein ordner rein geht?


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. Juli 2009)

@ Jillmec in den Evoc Trail habe ich einen 28cm breiten und 4cm dicken und 31cm hohen Ordner reinbekommen. Höher könnte dein Notebooke sein jedoch nicht viel breiter. Den Ordner bekomme ich wirklich nur gerade so durch die Öffnung oben. 

Ich hoffe die Info hilft dir weiter.

@All  Der Rucksack trägt sich wirklich sehr gut besonders der Protektor passt sich dem Rücken sehr gut an und verteilt Stöße über den ganzen Rücken. 
Bisher war ich immer ohne Rucksack unterwegs und finde es nun etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass sich der Rucksack beim BunnyHop oder ähnlichen Aktionen immer hoch schiebt und bei der Landung neu positioniert. 
Den Beckengurt hab ich schon so fest es geht. Die Schultergurte habe so fest das nicht am Nacken stört.

Wird das bei jedem Rucksack so sein oder passt mir der Evoc Freeride Trail nicht richtig ?


Einige haben hier ja geschrieben, dass der Trail ebenfalls ne Regenhülle hat. Das scheint aber nicht zu stimmen. Ich finde zumindest keine.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch keine Regenhülle.
Meiner ist größe S und es hat kein Ordner reingepasst.
mfg


----------



## Jillmec (26. Juli 2009)

hey vielen dank für die info!

hab mir gestern den tour bestellt, der is ja noch nen stück größer. 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (26. Juli 2009)

Der Trial hat keine Regenhülle definitiv...
bei mir sitzt der echt super und ich merk ihn 
fast garnicht mehr nach ein paar minuten. ein kumpel von mir 
fährt den da kine...der muss den immer absetzen wenn er stunts machen 
will...ich lass meinen an...


----------



## Mike1982 (28. Juli 2009)

Servus habe einen neuen Evoc trail zu verkaufen !! fehlkauf fÃ¼r alpencross leider doch ein bischen zu klein ! Nur einmal zu probe getragen! GrÃ¶Ãe m/l bin 185 groÃ und er passt perfekt! fÃ¼r nur 120 â¬ GehÃ¶rt er euch!!!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## PioneerPixel (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meinen Freeride Trail ( GrÃ¶Ãe XL ) heute um eine 3L Blase von Camelbak ergÃ¤nzt. Dies bekomme ich von der LÃ¤nge her gerade so hinein. Die Deuter Trinkblase ist wohl kÃ¼rzer aber etwas breiter.
Wie setzt ihr euern Rucksack eigentlich genau auf. Bei mir rutscht der Beckengurt durch dir Sitzposition auf dem Bike schnell Ã¼bers Becken. Beim BunnyHop kann er dann ca 2 - 3cm nach oben. Ist etwas gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aber stÃ¶rend oder unangenehm finde ich es nicht.

Ich hab Ã¼brigens 112â¬ inkl. Versand fÃ¼r den Rucksack bezahlt.


----------



## Steevens91 (26. November 2009)

Huhu, 

sry. für Offtopic,

aber bis wo reicht denn der Protektor bei den Besitzern?
Bin 1.82 groß und habe den Rucksack in M/L bestellt,

aber die Torsolänge und die Grössen passen nicht so gut zusammen oder?
also der ganze einzelne Protektor bedeckt meinen ganzen Rücken, allerdings reicht der Protektor ja nicht bis ganz nach unten.

Meine Torsolänge ist je nach Messung unterschiedlich...

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (26. November 2009)

Hi Steevens91

ich hab den Rucksack in XL und soeben das Protektorschild herausgenommen und gemessen. Es ist von der Höhe etwas über 45cm. 
Ich befürchte fast das es überall gleich ist.

Gruß


----------



## Hanussen (26. November 2009)

Hat jemand den Trail in weiß?

Habe das Gefühl, dass der schwarze Stoff der Kanten in den weißen Stoff abfärbt.

Problem an Evoc geschildert - leider bisher keine Antwort.

Hat jemand Ähnliches zu berichten?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (27. November 2009)

Hey,

also mein Protektor ist nur ca. 41 cm hoch.
Wie groß bsit du denn, pioneer? 

Gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. November 2009)

Ich bin ca 192.  Fahre den Rucksack aber nicht wegen des Protektors sondern wegen dem guten Sitz. Fürs Grobe greife ich zur SafetyJacket


----------



## Steevens91 (28. November 2009)

Hab ihn gestern ma beim fahren angehabt und ich denke eigentlich schon dass der Protektor passt. 

Und ganz so grob wie du bin ich vermutlich nicht unterwegs ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (1. Dezember 2009)

Merkt man es stark/störend, wenn man einen FF außen dranhängt (Halbschale auf dem Kopf) und dann kleine sprünge (z.b. Bunnyhopp) macht?


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Dezember 2009)

Machbar ist es auf jeden Fall. Mein Helm hat ca. 1 Kg. Bisher hatte ich ihn nur hinten dran als ich auch ne SafetyJacket an hatte. Da ist der Tragekomfort natürlich nicht so gut. Leichte "Hüpfer" sind aber drinne. 

Probiers einfach aus ist auch eine Gewohnheitsfrage das höhere Gewicht am Rücken.


----------



## Downhilltony (14. Februar 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit nem Evoc Rucksack?
> http://www.evocsports.com/
> sehen doch echt gut aus und haben nen protektor...


 

Hey,
ja sehr coole rucksäcke, gut zum sachen verstauen under sehr rubust
gruß


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2010)

hatte ihn die tage hier meine eindrücke im "vergleich" zum camelbak mule findest du hier


----------



## dortmund biker (17. Februar 2010)

@sharky: Mir gefällt beim evoc gerade der neopren(?)bauchgurt, er gewährleistet einen guten halt vor allem auf ruppigeren strecken oder beim springen. 

ich werde den fr trail im sommer höchstwahrscheinlich auf alpinen touren einsetzen (bisher deuter trans alpine 25) und auch im skieinsatz hat er sich bewährt (wobei hier die belüftungsfrage natürlich nachrangig ist)...
mir gefällt das für brillen gedachte fach sehr gut, hier kann man gut geschützt alles mögliche reintun, was man schnell erreichen will wie zb. handy, multitool oder den schlüssel und muss nicht erst den halben rucksack auseinandernehmen.

für alle, die es interessiert: im alltagseinsatz schluckt der fr trail in dem kleineren werkzeugfach problemlos ein 10"-netbook mit dünner neoprenhülle, wobei dann das hauptfach noch komplett nutzbar ist. 

achja ich habe folgende rucksäcke zum vergleich: deuter trans alpine, camelback mule, dakine mission.
der evoc ist im moment, nicht zuletzt wegen des protektors und der damit verbundenen zusätzlichen sicherheit, mein favorit.

grüße,
carsten

edit: eine anmerkung noch zum protektor: ich hatte mir erhofft, dass dieser einzeln getragen relativ unauffällig unter dem trikot verschwinden würde - das ist jedoch nicht der fall.


----------



## alf2 (17. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Belüftung aus?

Ich einen Deuter Attack und einen Trans Alpine. Beim Trans Alpine wird die Wärme einigermaßen abgeführt, beim Attack bekomme ich im Sommer regelmäßig einen Hitzestau. Wie sieht das beim Evoc aus (ich interessiere mich für den Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (17. Februar 2010)

trail und tour haben afaik das gleiche rückenteil. 

da ich den rucksack seit dezember habe und es seitdem kontinuierlich ziemlich kalt war D) kann ich nicht allzuviel dazu sagen, sry.
da war dann meistens noch ne jacke drunter und soviel wie im sommer habe ich auch nicht geschwitzt.


----------



## schlonser (17. Februar 2010)

moin!

die belüftung ist definitiv schlechter als bei nem deuter, da der bauchgurt ziemlich breit und somit warm ist. 
das rückenteil liegt enger an und hat keine so ausgeprägte strukturpads wie 
ein deuter. dadurch auch wieder schlechtere belüftung.

ich habe den tour und bin sehr zufrieden, schwitzen tut man halt mit jedem rucksack, vor allem wenn er beladen ist und somit fester an den rücken geschnallt.
die qualität und verarbeitung ist top, der tragekomfort ist es auch (halt ein wenig wärmer) sehr viel besser als den dakine oder camelbak die ich vorher hatte.
den transalpin hatte ich (zur kaufentscheidung) mal von nem freund für ne tour geliehen.

mfg, schlonser


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> @sharky: Mir gefällt beim evoc gerade der neopren(?)bauchgurt, er gewährleistet einen guten halt vor allem auf ruppigeren strecken oder beim springen.



jetzt erklär mir, was der unterschied zwischen dem bauchweggurt des evoc und einem normalen bauchgurt bei anderen rucksäcken hinsichtlich des verrutschen des rucksackes ist? wenn ich meine anderen rucksäcke richtig anlege, dann rutschen und wackeln die auch nicht. ohne, dass ich mich zu tode schwitze

@alf2
klich mal auf den link da hab ich ihn mit der letzten camel generation mal verglichen. von belüftung kann keine rede sein. ich halt schon deuter "air stripes" für nonsens, der evoc ist dem deuter schon jahrzehnte hinterher. und der deuter dem camel NV system nochmal


----------



## LukiSkywalker (18. Februar 2010)

ich find dass der evoc im sommer auch nicht zu heiss ist


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2010)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> ich find dass der evoc im sommer auch nicht zu heiss ist


...bei welchem Einsatz?


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> klich mal auf den link da hab ich ihn mit der letzten camel generation mal verglichen.


die intention hinter dem vergleich versteh ich nicht. 
ist die erkenntnis vergleichbar mit der, dass ein kleinwagen leicht ist, wenig platz bietet und weniger sprit schluckt als ein transporter, der dafür mehr platz hat, aber sich nicht so gut handhaben lässt...?


----------



## dortmund biker (24. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir, was der unterschied zwischen dem bauchweggurt des evoc und einem normalen bauchgurt bei anderen rucksäcken hinsichtlich des verrutschen des rucksackes ist? wenn ich meine anderen rucksäcke richtig anlege, dann rutschen und wackeln die auch nicht. ohne, dass ich mich zu tode schwitze



 ganz einfach: ein unflexibler bauchgurt kann gar nicht so gut sitzen wie der flexible des evoc..
wenn ich mit anderen rucksäcken einen derartigen halt erreichen wollte, würde sich der bauchgurt definitiv zu eng anfühlen und stören.


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ganz einfach: ein unflexibler bauchgurt kann gar nicht so gut sitzen wie der flexible des evoc..
> wenn ich mit anderen rucksäcken einen derartigen halt erreichen wollte, würde sich der bauchgurt definitiv zu eng anfühlen und stören.



ja, das ist korrekt. aber beim evoc ist doch um den bauchweggurt nochmal ein klassischer, nicht dehnbarer gurt drum rum, den ich auch zumindest so fest anziehen muss, wie den drunter, weil das ding sonst außen rumschlackert


----------



## dortmund biker (24. Februar 2010)

"bauchweggurt" straff und außengurt mit etwas luft, damit man gut atmen kann und es eben nicht zu eng ist und alles ist gut.


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> die intention hinter dem vergleich versteh ich nicht.
> ist die erkenntnis vergleichbar mit der, dass ein kleinwagen leicht ist, wenig platz bietet und weniger sprit schluckt als ein transporter, der dafür mehr platz hat, aber sich nicht so gut handhaben lässt...?



ein echter dubbel 

dass die rucksäcke hinsichtlich raumangebot und einsatzbereich nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar sind, hatte ich bereits im vergleich geschrieben. es ging mir hier eher um das tragesystem. und da sehe ich nun keinen wirklichen grund, wieso das bei einem protektorenrucksack nur ein neoprenstreifen und ein recht schlecht belüfteter rücken sein sollte. darum ging es mir, nicht, einen mule hinsichtlich zuladung und schutzfunktion mit dem evoc zu vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (24. Februar 2010)

@Athabaske: ich benutzt den zum Enduro fahrn, also auch mal bergauf.


----------



## Athabaske (25. Februar 2010)

ok - danke.

Also zum klassischen Tourenfahren wohl doch zu heiß?


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ok - danke.
> 
> Also zum klassischen Tourenfahren wohl doch zu heiß?



da ich ihn noch ggf. zurückschicken wollte, hab ich ihn nur daheim mal testgepackt um zu sehen was reingeht und ne halbe stunde einfach aufgelassen, weil ich eh in der wohnung am rumwurschteln war und er dabei nicht störte. hätte stören sollen. es wurde schon warm drunter, da ne richtige tour auch mit vielen HM zu fahren, dürfe einiges an zwischenlüften benötigen


----------



## ribisl (12. März 2010)

Hab den Evoc Trail seit letzten Juli und bin grundsätzlich begeisert von dem Teil. Verwend ihn haupsächlich für FR Ausflüge. Für die 2-3h Runde nach der Arbeit ist er aber eindeutig zu groß. Durch die Größe ist er auch um einiges heisser als mein Camelbak Mule, aber noch erträglich.

Was mich aber wirklich sehr stört bei dem Ding ist die miese Qualität der Protektorenbefestigung. War schon nach ein paar Ausflügen angescheuert und ist dann schliesslich ganz abgerissen (ohne Sturz oder irgeneiner Fremdeinwirkung). Auch bei Freunden ist das gleiche passiert! Die P-Befestigung ist ein absoluter Murks....
Hab Evoc schon mal angeschrieben, dass sie mir wenigsten die kleine Plastikhaken schicken, an denen man die elastische Schnur beim befestigen der Protektoren einhängt, damit ich (bzw. meine Freundin das Ding repariern/verbessern kann. Leider kam nie eine Antwort.

Schade um den sonst sehr gelungen Rucksack, ürd ihn mir also nicht nochmals kaufen.


----------



## Hanussen (13. März 2010)

ribisl schrieb:


> Hab Evoc schon mal angeschrieben, dass sie mir wenigsten die kleine Plastikhaken schicken, an denen man die elastische Schnur beim befestigen der Protektoren einhängt, damit ich (bzw. meine Freundin das Ding repariern/verbessern kann. Leider kam nie eine Antwort.



Schreib nochmal. Kann aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass der Kontakt manchmal etwas "zäh" ist; wenn zustande gekommen, dann aber immer hilfsbereit und zuvorkommend.


----------



## Osama bin biken (15. März 2010)

ribisl schrieb:


> Hab den Evoc Trail seit letzten Juli und bin grundsätzlich begeisert von dem Teil. Verwend ihn haupsächlich für FR Ausflüge. Für die 2-3h Runde nach der Arbeit ist er aber eindeutig zu groß. Durch die Größe ist er auch um einiges heisser als mein Camelbak Mule, aber noch erträglich.
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich sehr stört bei dem Ding ist die miese Qualität der Protektorenbefestigung. War schon nach ein paar Ausflügen angescheuert und ist dann schliesslich ganz abgerissen (ohne Sturz oder irgeneiner Fremdeinwirkung). Auch bei Freunden ist das gleiche passiert! Die P-Befestigung ist ein absoluter Murks....
> Hab Evoc schon mal angeschrieben, dass sie mir wenigsten die kleine Plastikhaken schicken, an denen man die elastische Schnur beim befestigen der Protektoren einhängt, damit ich (bzw. meine Freundin das Ding repariern/verbessern kann. Leider kam nie eine Antwort.
> ...



Ja, schreib´die Jungs nochmals an - sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein!


----------



## theworldburns (24. April 2010)

die dinger sind bullshit oder? hab mir das teil mal angeschaut. son riesen flatschen auf dem rücken, mit enganliegend ist da nichts. großer camelbak (HAWG oÄ) bietet auch nicht viel weniger praktisch nutzbaren schutz. die teile sind sowieso am rücken gepolstert, die blase hängt dazwischen (bis vielleicht aufs letzte viertel der tour auch noch so voll dass sie ne schutzwirkung hat) und das ganze rucksackgeraffel an sich verteilt druck auch nochmal großflächiger als würde dir jemand nen spitzen stein direkt ins kreuz schleudern. dafür über 100 euro? haha...


----------



## Bogie (26. April 2010)

Ich habe beide Evoc-Rucksäcke, den Tour und den Trail.
Nutzung bei ausgedehnten Endurotouren (selber hochfahren oder shutteln ist für mich beides ok), die immer schöne und technisch interessante Trails (S2 - S3) beinhalten müssen.
Vor ca. einem Jahr zuerst den Tour (ist der größere) gekauft, dann später für kürzere Touren den Trail nachgekauft. Vorher nutzte ich mehrere Jahre den Deuter Transalp. Mit diesem war ich immer sehr zufrieden, als ich allerdings anfing mehr technisches Zeug zu fahren, stellte sich das Tragesystem des Deuters als Problem heraus. Bei mir hat sich bereits nach kürzerer Zeit immer der Rucksack gelockert und fing dann an nach links oder rechts wegzurutschen. In einer technisch schwierigen Stelle kann das zum Problem werden (jedenfalls für mich). Also alle Gurte weiter straff gezogen, was aber das eigentliche Problem nicht gelöst hat. 
Der Umstieg auf die Evoc-Rucksäcke hat dieses Problem komplett beseitigt! Lösung: Der breite Neopren-Bauchgurt. Der sitzt super auf der Hüfte und kann durch die leichte Elasitizität mit der genau richtigen Spannung angelegt werden. Da wackelt nix mehr! Das ganze Tragesystem ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gemacht. 
Qualität der verwendeten Materialien inkl. Verarbeitung meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Bis auf ein kleines Loch in dem Netzmaterial der Helmhalterung des Tour noch keine Schäden erkennbar. 

Geschwitzt habe ich unter dem Deuter-Rucksack nach meiner Erfahrung genauso wie unter den Evoc´s. Das Airstripe-System des Deuter ist nach meiner Vermutung aber ebenfalls ein Grund für das von mir oben beschriebene Problem (Verrutschen auf dem Rücken), da das ganze Gewicht ein Stück weiter vom Rücken entfernt ist. Vorteil des Evoc: Gewicht näher am Rücken, Nachteil (für Viel-Schwitzer wie mich): Rucksack liegt mit seiner gesamten Fläche auf dem Rücken auf.

Ob man den integrierten Rückenprotektor braucht im Vergleich zu einem normalen Rucksack (der nach meiner eigenen erlebten Erfahrung auch schon schützt) ist wohl eher Ansichtssache. Ich finde es gut, es stört nicht und wiegt fast nix im Vergleich zum Deuter Transalp.

Vorteil des Evoc ist aber das getrennte Fach in dem der Rückenprotektor steckt, weil dieses gleichzeitig das Fach für die Trinkblase ist. Die gefüllte Trinkblase läßt sich nämlich sehr leicht "einführen", ohne das man das Hauptfach wieder halb leermachen muß. 
Das Feature, daß man den Rückenprotektor abtrennen und alleine tragen kann, habe ich bis jetzt nur einmal bei einem Fahrtechniktraining auf dem Parkplatz genutzt (im Bikepark lieber ein Safety-Jacket!).
Die Protektorenhalterung des Trail (Gummibänder) finde ich auch nicht optimal. Ist ziemliches Gefrickel da die Race-Face-Schoner durchzuschieben.

Gut finde ich, daß jetzt beide Modelle auch mit einem Extra-Werkzeugfach ausgestattet sind, das hat mein älterer Tour noch nicht.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Insgesamt sehr gute Erfahrungen mit beiden Evoc-Rucksäcken gemacht . Eindeutige Empfehlung von mir.

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Asio (2. Mai 2010)

Moinsen! 

Besitze den Tour nu seit gut 3 Monaten und kann sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin mit diesem. Für meine Touren hat er ausreichent platz zu bieten und ist sehr bequem zu tragen. Er ist zwar nicht so gut Belüftet wie mein alter Deuter Race x aber auch 2mal so groß und der Protektor muss ja auch sauber anliegen am Rücken. Was hilft dir nen Protektor der nicht anliegt und im falle eines Falles hin und herrutscht. Hatte früher fürs Motorrad nen einzelnen Rückenschutz und der war mindestens Genauso warm wenn nicht noch Wärmer. Auch wenn ich nu noch keine Touren bei 30°C fahren konnte (Hoffe es wird bald wieder Sommer  ) denke aber es wird nicht zu warm werden. 
Besonders gut gefählt mir das Werkzeugfach das man komplett aufklappen kann, alles gut packen und Wiederfinden kann. Gepolztertes Fach für die brille und das Handy auch sehr Nais und nen Raincover ist auch gleich mit dabei in schlichtem Schwarz mit evoc aufdruck. Sehr fein. 

Von mir bekommt der Tour      

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir für die kleinen 2 Stunden Touren nicht noch nen Trail kaufen soll.

MFG

Asio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175826 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hätte jemand Lust ein Foto vom Rücken mit dem Trail und dem Tour zu machen, um die Größenverhältnisse einmal zu sehen?
Von der Seite und einmal frontal auf den Rucksack fotografiert wäre sehr gut, glaube ein anderer Nutzer hatte auch schonmal danach gefragt...

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MountyBasti (3. Mai 2010)

Mich interessiert auch der Evoc Tour. Ich bin 1,71m und mir nicht sicher ob ich den M/L oder den XL nehmen soll. Laut evoc brauche ich den xl weil mein gemessener Schulter - Taille Abstand 56,5 cm. 

Wie ist das bei euch? 

Ride on,
Basti


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Mai 2010)

XL ist ab einer größe von ca 192 empfohlen. Bei mir hätte wohl M/L auch noch grad so gereicht mit 191, also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass dir XL passen wird mit 171


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Mai 2010)

ich denke mit  171 ist XL einfach zu groß.
Ich habe mit 180 den M/L passt perfekt.


----------



## MountyBasti (4. Mai 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> XL ist ab einer größe von ca 192 empfohlen. Bei mir hätte wohl M/L auch noch grad so gereicht mit 191, also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass dir XL passen wird mit 171



Besten Dank.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (14. Mai 2010)

So, hab mir auch den Tour geholt, auch wenn ich meist nur wenig dabei habe...
Die Größe an sich ist ja im direkten Vergleich (leer) kaum festzustellen. Das geringe Mehrgewicht ist mir auch Wurst 
So hab ich wenigstens Reserven falls es mal richtig los geht...

Gruß, Maybecanyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountyBasti (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mir auch den Evoc Tour bestellt. Mal schauen wie es so ist. Hatte vorher den Vaude Bikealpin und den Deuter Trans Alpin und fande die beiden nicht so toll. Rückensystem funktioniert bei mir nur mäßig - man schwitzt halt am Rücken.


----------



## Hans (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Evoc Freeride CC und dem Grossglockner Protectorcase. 
Besser belüftet dürfte der Grossglockner sein, durch seine nur 4 Auflagepunkte.
außerdem gefällt mir beim Grossglockner die Wechselmöglichkeit verschieden großer Rucksackaufsätze.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MountyBasti (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch seit gestern den Tour. 

Auf den ersten Blick ist alles super. Bekomme sogar für die Uni meinen 17" Notebook rein. 

Das Rückensystem ist sehr dünn - da bin ich skeptisch ob ich da nicht mehr schwitzte als mit meinen alten Vaude Bikealpin.

Ich werde es herausfinden. 

Schönen Tag,
Ride on


----------



## firesurfer (5. Juni 2010)

hallo,
suche seit einiger zeit einen rucksack zum biken...schienbein/knieschoner, ellenbogenschoner sollte man "anhängen" können, eine trinkblase sollte
platz haben....sonst dies und das für eine tagestour...

jetzt is mir nun die evoc-reihe ins auge gestochen...
habe heute sowohl trail als auch tour probiert....uuuund
das teil drückt mir irgendwie in den nacken....da is oben
ne schlaufe...und genau diese drückt mir ins genick.....
auch lässt sich der ober teil des rucksackes auch nicht wirklich
an den rücken "schnallen" sondern hängt leicht weg 

darüber hinaus ist der bauchgurt faast zu groß...und soooo dünn bin 
ich nun auch wieder nicht....würd sagen normal..
von der größe her habe ich nen m/l probiert....der war laut abmessung
und körpergröße zumind. theoretisch passend...172/73 kg
nuunja..

jetzt habe ich das ding mal gelassen und bin irgendwo ratlos...der deuter
attack is mir für mein zeugs zu klein...
dabei waren die evoc soooo lässig..

habt ich ähnliche erfahrungen mit dem tragekomfort??


----------



## dubbel (6. Juni 2010)

warum nicht einfach mal die kleinere größe probieren?


----------



## firesurfer (30. August 2011)

fahre jetzt seit 3 monaten den kleineren deuter attack und bin joooo
zufrieden...habe auch den großen, der in der raumaufteilung um welten besser ist..aber klein wird auch nur für die schnelle abendrunde verwendet..

vom tragekomfort ok...auch bei ziemlicher hitze nicht mehr oder weniger heiß als andere rucksäcke...
ob der rückenprotektor tatsächlich hilft..
sitzt halt wie ein rucksack..auch wenn man die riemen voll anzieht..

habe hier im vergleich mal den evoc probiert...der sitzt schon um einiges
fester durch den breiten gurt..

vielleicht meiner nächster doch ein evoc


----------



## MartyB (9. Oktober 2012)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison mit dem Evoc Tour 30l M/L. Perfekt für Transalp und größere Tagestouren. Ich werde mir definitiv noch einen kleineren holen, wahrscheinlich Trail 16 oder 20 Liter. Ich bin absolut begeistert von der Verarbeitungsqualität und dem Stauraum, den man damit hat. Kein Vergleich zum Deuter Trans Alpine, der vor allem beim Downhill immer nett von hinten an den Helm gedrückt hat - bei Evoc absolut keine Probleme. Auch die Bauchbinde ist super angenehm. Selbst die Großglockneretappe mit 1.800hm am Stück bei 32° im Schatten hat der Tour gut weggesteckt - und warm wird einem da egal mit welchem Rucksack. Meine Empfehlung: www.evoc-rucksack-kaufen.de


----------



## Trailst4R (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich mich anschließen! Hab jetzt die ersten 1000km mit meinem Evoc FR Enduro Team hinter mir. Bin super zufrieden, auch bin ich froh keinen größeren genommen zu haben! Wenn man nicht gerade Alpencross fährt will ich auch garnicht mehr auf dem Rücken haben!


----------



## Asko (1. November 2012)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den 2012er und 2013er FR Trail?

Die 2012er Modelle bekommt man aktuell mit etwas Glück zu nen ganz guten Preis.
Im Video von der Eurobike wird das 2013er Modell mit neuen Befestigungen für die Protektoren beworben, allerdings hat das aktuelle Modell doch ziemlich ähnliche Klammern?! 
Das Helmfach des 2012er Modells sieht mir jetzt auchnicht wirklich schlecht aus, allerdings hatte ich den Rucksack auch nur kurz im Laden in der Hand.


----------

